# Dont think I will have a girl :(



## Hotbump

I just have this feeling I wont have a girl. Sometimes I worry I wont even have a baby and might mc again. I have two boys already who I love but really want a girl. My mom had 12 children 6 boys and 6 girls, and mil had 4 boys 4 girls (2 boys from a previous marriage)

My mom had them in this order and the children my brother and sisters had:
BOY :pink: :blue: :pink:
GIRL :pink: (twins) :pink:
GIRL :blue: :pink:
BOY no children
BOY :pink: :blue: :blue: :pink: :pink:
BOY :pink: :pink: (i only know one of his daughters but rumour has it he has another one that passed away years ago)
BOY :pink: :blue: :blue: :pink:
GIRL :pink: :pink: lost a little boy
GIRL :blue: :pink:
GIRL :blue: :pink:
BOY :pink: :pink: :pink:
GIRL :blue: :blue: and the last one if obviously me,without a girl :cry:

Everyone had a girl but me! I'm the only one who has had 2 boys first :(


----------



## joeegurl06

I am with you. I really want a girl becasue I have 2 boys already. This will be our last shot an i am trying so hard not to get my hopes up. Remember though the gender comes from the males side so you need to look at your partners side and see how many girls are on his side. It is not up to the girls to pick the sex it comes from the men. My DH has 3 brothers and of the 3 tow have kids and both have produced girls along with his own dad of course so I know he has some girl sperm in him LOL! I am just hoping that this time it was one. 
Good Luck on getting your pink bundle.


----------



## Hotbump

Well his dad had 4 boys and 4 girls (his mom had two other boys from previous marriage). They went like this

GIRL
GIRL
GIRL
BOY
BOY
GIRL
BOY
BOY


----------



## joeegurl06

Well then it looks like you should have a chance. Just knowing it is possible helps me think positive. Now if only boys ran in the family then I would be worried, bust since there are both genders I say you have a good chance.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww, I hope you get your girl! 
My DH is one of 2 boys, I had 3 brothers- I feel like the blue genes are really stacked against me :haha:


----------



## joeegurl06

Eleanor ace said:


> Aww, I hope you get your girl!
> My DH is one of 2 boys, I had 3 brothers- I feel like the blue genes are really stacked against me :haha:

Well you will have to look back on DH's side a lot further then just his dad. Find out when the last girl was born, if it was not that long ago then there is still plenty of hope. :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you get our :pink: bundle


----------



## TwilightAgain

To be fair it looks quite likely you'll get your girl, there seems to be an even distribution distribution of genders on both sides. Don't lose hope :)


----------



## Missy86

It seems to be 50/50 for you

I had the odd stacked against me from the start

Hubby has 2 brothers
One of his brothers has 2 boys the other has no kids
His father has 4 brothers and 2 sisters in that order

I really do think there is a male bias in the sperm in this family, I would love to find out


----------



## motherofboys

Hey I have 3 boys and am going for a girl but not holding out much hope. If you go back through the paternal side of DH family there is always 1 man in each generation that only had sons. 
His grandad was one of 6 boys, he had 3 boys, one of those had 3 boys and now DH has 3 boys so kids like he had that gene.
It's interesting when you look at the actual odds, even after 3 boys I still have something like a 43% chance of a girl next but looking at the pattern in DH family I doubt that those odds apply for us


----------



## Andypanda6570

I had 3 boys and got pregnant at 40 by accident and yes it was a girl. My SIL also has 3 boys and did the 3 day thing before Ovulation and she had her girl in November, so it is possible. Hope you get your girl :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont even know when I ovulated as we werent planning on getting pregnant :haha: I dont think I will have a girl...I dont know I have a feeling it's a boy. I feel like I should be happy that I made it to 8 wks as I had a mc at 5 wks last year...feeling sort of selfish and ungrateful :(


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean. This time it took us 2 and a half years to get pregnant and I feel like I should just be grateful that I got my 4th baby. 
Going from ovulation I don't think it looks good for me, we only dtd 6 days before, the day before, and the day after ovulation. Then again DS 3 we dtd 3 days before ovulation and not again after that and got a boy, where as a friend who wanted a boy dtd only on the day of ovulation during her fertile period on the month she got pregnant and ended up with a 3rd girl. I don't doubt that there is truth in it, and enough truth to make me feel a little disappointed that my timing doesn't look good, but not enough to completely lose all hope.


----------



## Andypanda6570

motherofboys said:


> I know what you mean. This time it took us 2 and a half years to get pregnant and I feel like I should just be grateful that I got my 4th baby.
> Going from ovulation I don't think it looks good for me, we only dtd 6 days before, the day before, and the day after ovulation. Then again DS 3 we dtd 3 days before ovulation and not again after that and got a boy, where as a friend who wanted a boy dtd only on the day of ovulation during her fertile period on the month she got pregnant and ended up with a 3rd girl. I don't doubt that there is truth in it, and enough truth to make me feel a little disappointed that my timing doesn't look good, but not enough to completely lose all hope.

I think there is some truth to it not 100% though, I think it does boost your chances maybe just a bit.. XO


----------



## pinklightbulb

If I ever take my ex back (he is trying to convince me now) I would love to go for #3 but also feel I will never be lucky enough to experience parenting a girl. :hugs: It sucks.


----------

